
Get Testing with Taplytics in the Student Developer Pack - dwaxe
https://github.com/blog/2264-get-testing-with-taplytics-in-the-student-developer-pack
======
yurisagalov
So I'm already a huge fan of Taplytics, but this is the first time I've heard
of the Github Student Developer Pack
([https://education.github.com/pack](https://education.github.com/pack)),
which looks like an amazing idea. Kudos to all the companies participating.

